# Which is better, an ENT or endocrinologist?



## newyearforme

This may be a stupid question but who would be the better specialist to see in figuring out a difficult thyroid problem, an ENT or endo?
My tests came back normal (TSH,T3,T4), so my family doc says I need to be put on an antidepressant - but I KNOW I have a thyroid problem! I had a goiter last week, had 96 degree temp, felt like my body was attacking itself. I started taking an OTC Thyroid med because I was so miserable. My swelling went down, and I've improved quite a bit so today my doctor thinks Im a hypochondriac. I took at "thyroid test" online and the result indicates I have extreme hypothyroidism. Obviously something is being overlooked.
The reason I hesitate seeing an ENT is because I had one stick a camera down my throat several months ago for what I thought was my windpipe collapsing. He told me I was swollen up, so probably have GERD. Now I am wondering if it was the thyroid goiter all along and he just missed it too.

I need to get to the bottom of this so who is the best type of doctor to see


----------



## Octavia

If you're thinking about surgery, an ENT. If you're wanting someone to work with you to manage your disease, an Endo.


----------



## webster2

Sometimes these things wax and wane, it takes some perseverance to figure it out. When you had labwork done, were antibodies tested?


----------



## CA-Lynn

Endo should oversee everything, even the ENT if surgery warranted.


----------



## newyearforme

no antibodies were tested; just TSH/T3/T4.


----------



## Lovlkn

> TSH 2.1, Free T3 2.8, Free T4 1.0


Can you please post your ranges?

While you are in range I suspect both your FT-4 and FT-3 are in low range.

Your TSH should run around 1 so that is high as well.

You can be hypo with low range labs.

I personally think a GP can treat low thyroid just as well and possibly better than an Endo. Every endo I have used (4 total) have been so hung up on TSH they kept me hypo.

Request any thyroid labs you have had done and keep a log with ranges as they change often. Keep looking and eventually you will find a doctor who will treat you properly.


----------



## CA-Lynn

And I've had different results entirely. A GP has no where near the amount of experience or education to treat unusual thyroid cases. If you have one who can, that's quite a find!


----------



## Lovlkn

newyearforme,

I don't think you have a difficult thyroid problem based on the labs you posted on another thread.

You are in low range on FT-3 and FT-4 which can cause low thyroid symptoms, like you have.

You can keep trying to find an Endo but most dose by TSH so you will fail at finding one to treat you. An ENT will do surgery to remove but does not treat with replacement meds.

Ask some friends/ acquaintances if they have thyroid issues who they see and if they are happy with them. You will be amazed at the amount of people taking replacement meds.


----------



## newyearforme

Thanks everyone for the helpful info. I'm not so sure it's going to be an easy task to find a doctor to treat me since I'm low, but within range. I paid $110 today for an idiot doctor to tell me I need to be on Zoloft. I can't afford to go to a bunch of doctors only to get turned away. I'll start asking around though and hope that someone will listen to me.


----------



## Andros

newyearforme said:


> This may be a stupid question but who would be the better specialist to see in figuring out a difficult thyroid problem, an ENT or endo?
> My tests came back normal (TSH,T3,T4), so my family doc says I need to be put on an antidepressant - but I KNOW I have a thyroid problem! I had a goiter last week, had 96 degree temp, felt like my body was attacking itself. I started taking an OTC Thyroid med because I was so miserable. My swelling went down, and I've improved quite a bit so today my doctor thinks Im a hypochondriac. I took at "thyroid test" online and the result indicates I have extreme hypothyroidism. Obviously something is being overlooked.
> The reason I hesitate seeing an ENT is because I had one stick a camera down my throat several months ago for what I thought was my windpipe collapsing. He told me I was swollen up, so probably have GERD. Now I am wondering if it was the thyroid goiter all along and he just missed it too.
> 
> I need to get to the bottom of this so who is the best type of doctor to see


Firstly, see if you can get these tests and throw in an ultra-sound of the thyroid as well.

Any doctor can do this.

TSI
Normally, there is no TSI in the blood. If TSI is found in the blood, this indicates that the thyroid stimulating immunoglobulin is the cause of the of a person's hyperthyroidism. 
http://www.medicineonline.com/topics/t/2/Thyroid-Stimulating-Immunoglobulin/TSI.html

Trab
http://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/pubmed/17684583

TPO (antimicrosomal antibodies) TBII (thyrotropin-binding inhibitory immunoglobulin), Thyroglobulin Ab, ANA (antinuclear antibodies), (thyroid hormone panel) TSH, Free T3, Free T4.

You can look this stuff up here and more.........
http://www.labtestsonline.org/

And believe me, you are not alone.


----------

